# Portable Garage



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Does anyone use one of those portable garages? The ones that look like a tent made with metal frame heavy-duty tarp? Any comments good or bad re: Like withstanding weather, wind, durability, etc, etc, etc. ?

I'm looking 12' x 6' x 6" from either Costco $250 or Princess Auto $129.

Thanks
D


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Princess Auto? :bigok: lol

My aunt/uncle have one. Holding up nicely, however we don't get 4' of snow piled up on things down here either.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

My father in law has a big one they use for the volunteer fire dept.. it's pretty nice, but I don't know about long term use... just temporary use for bbq's and stuff it works great...


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

got a cousin with one back in 'toba there D, holding up alright, just make sure it is tied down really well. His pretty much became a giant kite cause he was too lazy too tie it down right. OH and for ya southern folk, Princess Auto here is like a big automotive/farm/industrial/tool/ .... I guess really everything store, that is cheap


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

BigIzzy said:


> got a cousin with one back in 'toba there D, holding up alright, just make sure it is tied down really well. His pretty much became a giant kite cause he was too lazy too tie it down right. OH and for ya southern folk, Princess Auto here is like a big automotive/farm/industrial/tool/ .... I guess really everything store, that is cheap


kinda like Harbor Freight?


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

just checked out harbor freights site, and yep exactly like that


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah I know...stupid name. Here's the link to Princess Auto. http://www.princessauto.com/
you thought I was kidding eh? 

I know you often get what you pay for so I'm leaning toward Costco. I didn't want to buy at all if everyone says they suck.

Good to know the 'tobans can use it. I should be safe here then.


----------

